# Cribb - Genus Cypripedium is being reprinted



## kentuckiense (Dec 29, 2008)

$96: http://www.kewbooks.com/asps/ShowDetails.asp?id=384

This should certainly be welcomed as I have seen the 1997 copies for sale for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for that! I really want this book!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 30, 2008)

Demand was higher than expected I guess. Do you know if it will it be a revised edition? There have been some changes since it was published, especially concerning cultural techniques. I just saw a couple at the New York Botanical Garden for sale, but I didn't look at the price.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2008)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> I just saw a couple at the New York Botanical Garden for sale, but I didn't look at the price.


 2 questions: Is that because money is no object? oke: R U in NYC?


----------



## em_tee_w (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm glad I got my copy when I did. It sure cost a lot less then than it does now. Amazon sellers have it for $150+ right now. Even £60 new through Kew is a lot more than it was then.


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, a couple years ago I lucked out and nabbed a copy of the second edition for a little under the cover price (paid ~$33 I believe). If this reprint contains significant updates I will definitely spring for a copy.


----------

